
Good review of T-Mobile G1 - nickb
http://www.macworld.com/article/138334/2009/01/g1review.html
======
TomOfTTB
I think the author works a little too hard to be fair to the G1 but it's a
decent review.

The G1's only hope right now is to get enough early adopters to sustain it
until developers rush to it and make it as good if not better than the iPhone.
That might not happen but that's what Google is hoping for.

That's basically what he says in the review. Lots of potential but very rough
around the edges. That said, he doesn't mention what I think is the most
relevant point which is the Palm Pre being on the horizon. Anyone looking for
an alternative to the iPhone would be foolish to buy a G1 before the Pre
reviews start coming in

------
endlessvoid94
I didn't like this review. He compared it at every step to the iPhone.

It isn't the iPhone. It isn't trying to be the iPhone. I'd even venture to say
that the target market isn't the same as the iPhone's. It's built upon choice;
you can choose to do things different ways. You can't do this with the iPhone.

It doesn't assume the user is a moron.

~~~
gaius
True, but let me tell you a story. I walked into the T-mobile store a few
weeks ago to get a G1 and the salesman told me not to, that it was a bad
phone. Now he didn't know that I have been a T-mobile customer forever (since
they were called Mercury and only had 2 handsets and 2 tariffs) and pretty
much any phone I want would be "free" now[1] - he'd rather have not made the
sale at all. That tells me everything I need to know about the G1.

[1] Unless they have some weird technology to detect my SIM when I walk in the
door...

~~~
herval
The salesman was probably calling you 'a moron'... :-)

~~~
gaius
Well, fair play - if "a moron" means someone who wants their phone to make and
receive calls and not have to spend the whole time fiddling with it to make it
work... Runs Linux you say? :-P

